
UTorrent Serves Over 5 Billion Ads Per Month - Garbage
http://torrentfreak.com/utorrent-serves-over-5-billion-ads-per-month-130521/
======
DigitalSea
Wait, what? You can turn the ads off? I didn't even know they added in the
option, this whole time I've had to deal with ads in uTorrent when I have the
option to disable them, my eyes have been opened. 5 billion impressions per
month is a rather impressive figure. They really need to improve the
advertisement quality though, the poker ads are very annoying amongst the
other suspicious ads you occasionally see.

